# Driverless cars.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you buy a car that drives itself? Heard this on the radio this morning.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

just watched it on breakfast tv, I can see the advantages.......would stop certain people driving like p***ts !!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

polac5397 said:


> just watched it on breakfast tv, I can see the advantages.......would stop certain people driving like p***ts !!!!


I think it would suit some people more than others, for example the elderly and disabled.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know if I would, I think I would find not being in control very unnerving !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

uruk hai said:


> I don't know if I would, I think I would find not being in control very unnerving !


I would not spend thousands of pounds on a car you can not enjoy and drive it.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would you buy a car that drives itself? Heard this on the radio this morning.


No, takes the fun out of driving.

Not sure i would trust it, im also sure the price would be very expensive.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Might as well use the dreaded public transport. Only advantages I guess are that you can go where and when you want, but is it worth paying thousands for? Sounds like they are trying to take the fun out of driving!
Only time it would benefit me would be driving back down the m4 from gatwick after a holiday, but that doesn't happen very often!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Generally, no, just don't see the point at all.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

With electric driverless vehicles there could be a nationwide fleet of Government operated taxis. Which is essentially just a train with a very small carriage but isn't limited to train lines.

A few hurdles need to be overcome and there are a few other outstanding issues.

1. Need to be chargeable without human interaction which means conductive wireless charging needs to be pushed forwards.
2. Roads need to be improved to improve the efficiency of the vehicles.
3. Other road users are a huge issue. Although the driverless cars can see other vehicles and pedestrians and take evasive action, as we know there are many idiots who are driving who could easily incapacitate the driverless vehicles through their negligence.

The only people who could potentially want their own vehicle are people who aren't willing to wait for a "taxi" to arrive when they request. Companies that have their own fleet of vehicles would also likely be interested if they knew they could get X tonnes of goods from one side of the country to the other with no human involved in the middle process.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Would I buy one myself? Yeah possibly if I had the money and it wasn't going to be my only car. I'd love to be able to sit back on the boring journeys and let it chauffeur me around.

Would I swap my cars for one? Hell no. I'd rather be involved when I want to be but as a way of just getting from A to B and not going for a spirited drive, yeah I'd have one. 

I would also recommend one for most of the morons on the road who can't possibly drive any better than a robot anyway!!


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

No as they take the driving out of driving.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Would you trust the electronics systems of a Renault or Peugeot to drive you around by itself? Nuff said!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Deanoecosse said:


> Would you trust the electronics systems of a Renault or Peugeot to drive you around by itself? Nuff said!


Regardless of make and as now how safe and reliable they are will be a reflection of the care and maintainence they receive in the medium to long term !


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Deanoecosse said:


> Would you trust the electronics systems of a Renault or Peugeot to drive you around by itself? Nuff said!


Correct man :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Deanoecosse said:


> Would you trust the electronics systems of a Renault or Peugeot to drive you around by itself? Nuff said!


I'd keep my RenaultSports for the fun stuff and go for something German to drive me round.

Well provided the indicators work and it knows a safe distance from the car in front. :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Would be a nice option for nights out, what about a short journey for young teenagers?

Would i give up on driving all together? not a chance!

It begs the question - what if the car inadvertently does something illegal who's at fault? Could you get points on your licence for something your autonomous car does? What if you modify your autonomous car so it speeds...what happens then? Esp if it's someone else being chauffeured.

We're still a LONG way off unleashing them on everyday roads to chauffeur people about, I just cant see them interoperating everything correctly without stricter placement of signage and road markings. If you read the highway code (or program a car) it does not mean you can suddenly drive issue free, parts take interpretation, perception, assumption and local knowledge. I think we're at least 25 years away from it being a practical solution.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Another note. the police wouldn't have anything to do :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sjk said:


> Another note. the police wouldn't have anything to do :lol:


Just think sjk, we can read the morning paper, talk and text on the phone, have a shave, eat our breakfast, watch a movie. We can do just about any thing at the wheel and the police carn't do anything.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Just think sjk, we can read the morning paper, talk and text on the phone, have a shave, eat our breakfast, watch a movie. We can do just about any thing at the wheel and the police carn't do anything.


:doublesho you mean you don't already?? it's just me that does that then??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> :doublesho you mean you don't already?? it's just me that does that then??


Well everything except shave, I shave before leaving home.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28551069

Here is the full article, see what you all make of it now. :car:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Just think sjk, we can read the morning paper, talk and text on the phone, have a shave, eat our breakfast, watch a movie. We can do just about any thing at the wheel and the police carn't do anything.


"Excuse me sir ..." " Are you drink driving?"

"No im drinking but the cars driving "

:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sjk said:


> "Excuse me sir ..." " Are you drink driving?"
> 
> "No im drinking but the cars driving "
> 
> :lol:


Very good sjk :lol::lol:


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Can you imagine though, you're sat in the back, the car bowling along at 50/60/70 and all of a sudden something comes out of nowhere and is in your path and it looks like you're gonna hit it at speed !! No way to avoid it and no control of the car.

Balls to that !!!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

95% of the driving I do is not fun in any way, so I'd quite happily pay for a car that has the ability to drive itself at the push of a button.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Controlled by computers - so who wants to guess what happens if the computer crashes!!

I'm not a control freak, but there are some things I just wouldn't like to allow a circuit board to take over :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Controlled by computers - so who wants to guess what happens if the computer crashes!!


The software wouldn't be running on a standard OS. There may be a front end for user interaction but the algorithms would be running on an embedded system with a supervisor running around it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> The software wouldn't be running on a standard OS. There may be a front end for user interaction but the algorithms would be running on an embedded system with a supervisor running around it.


Without meaning to sound sarcastic, what's that mean in English? 

(as you can guess, I'm not computer literate)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would you buy a car that drives itself? Heard this on the radio this morning.


Not in my lifetime, maybe yours, we will all be in driverless electric cars. The only ones to get points will be the ones that jailbreak their software.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> 95% of the driving I do is not fun in any way, so I'd quite happily pay for a car that has the ability to drive itself at the push of a button.


Maybe the car you have isn't fun to drive


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

No thanks.
Not a fan. I do the driving not a computer


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Maybe the car you have isn't fun to drive


The problem is the route to work not the cars I drive. Most mornings between 1 and 2 hours to do 30 miles... :thumb: A computer would do a better job than me as it won't get bored.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> The problem is the route to work not the cars I drive. Most mornings 2 hours to do 30 miles... :thumb: A computer would do a better job than me as it won't get bored.


Where do you work ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Cambridge.



Kriminal said:


> Without meaning to sound sarcastic, what's that mean in English?
> 
> (as you can guess, I'm not computer literate)


Embedded systems for applications like this are verified and validated, unlike the OS and applications used on standard PCs. Most crashes on PCs are due to hardware and software configurations and combinations that could never have been tested, hence why closed systems like MacOS used to be more reliable. If something did go wrong there's fail-safes in place.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> The problem is the route to work not the cars I drive. Most mornings between 1 and 2 hours to do 30 miles... :thumb: A computer would do a better job than me as it won't get bored.


:doublesho 1 and 2 hours my God I could not tolerate that.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I couldn't. I'm a bad enough passenger as it is!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

In the utopian (or should that be dystopian) future, where one is not permitted to think for oneself, or drive one's own vehicle, or enjoy freedom, I'll be the old bollix with a library of supposedly subversive hard copy (remember those?) books like Nineteen Eighty-Four and Farenheit 451, musical cassettes for playing on my Nakamichi Dragon, vinyl records with gloriously colourful cover art and a garage of V8's that'll drink petrol like there's no tomorrow!

I am not a number, I am a free man!

Who's with me?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> The problem is the route to work not the cars I drive. Most mornings between 1 and 2 hours to do 30 miles... :thumb: A computer would do a better job than me as it won't get bored.


Have you considered a motorbike or bigger scooter?? you may be able to at least halve the time taken to commute!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Have you considered a motorbike or bigger scooter?? you may be able to at least halve the time taken to commute!!


The wife says no...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

hulla the hulla said:


> Can you imagine though, you're sat in the back, the car bowling along at 50/60/70 and all of a sudden something comes out of nowhere and is in your path and it looks like you're gonna hit it at speed !! No way to avoid it and no control of the car.
> 
> Balls to that !!!!


You should think of me every time in get into the car with the Mrs!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bero said:


> You should think of me every time in get into the car with the Mrs!


:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> The problem is the route to work not the cars I drive. Most mornings between 1 and 2 hours to do 30 miles... :thumb: A computer would do a better job than me as it won't get bored.





Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho 1 and 2 hours my God I could not tolerate that.


That's an average 15mph, considering I often averaged 8mph for central London that's a decent pace!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> That's an average 15mph, considering I often averaged 8mph for central London that's a decent pace!


:doublesho 8 MPH, sod that for a game of toy soldiers, you must have a lot of patients.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I would rather eat my own testes than buy a car i can't control myself


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I reckon this could be a good thing... for taxis! State your destination, stick in your credit card and your on your way home.. but for privately-owned vehicles, I can't see the sense.
On the other hand, cars that give you an IQ test before handing over full autonomy, now THAT would be a way forwards!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :doublesho 8 MPH, sod that for a game of toy soldiers, you must have a lot of patients.


I was paid to drive a car, going knowhere fast was of little importance unless you had an impatient boss.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Knight rider is here lol


----------

